
A pricing page with no prices - benjamoon
https://mixpanel.com/pricing/
======
trefn
we're a/b testing the button copy... the Starter package is free and the
Growth package pops up a plan builder with pricing.

It's complicated because the price is based on your user volume so there's not
a single price to show. We've heard this feedback though and are working on an
improvement!

------
matthoiland
"If you have to ask how much it costs, you can't afford it." –J. P. Morgan

------
jppope
that's hilarious.

